# Recurve Sights: Sure Loc vs. Shibuya



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm mainly comparing the Sure Loc Quest-X and the Shibuya Ultima RC 520.

besides the price and color differences, is there a major different between the two? Does the carbon extension on the Shibuya sight make much of a difference? At the moment, the main differences I see are the extra 0.5oz on the Sure Loc and the different ways that the apertures disconnect, with the Shibuya disconnecting the whole windage block and the Sure Loc disconnecting just the aperture and a holder. 

Anyone try both?


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Shibuya is noticeably lighter, also with carbon extension dampening properties, apertures won't come loose. Sure-loc may or may not develop a buzz after time, Shibuya won't. They will both last at least 15 years if not deliberately damaged, I have one Shibuya AR-10 from 1980ish which is still in perfect working order. Some like Sure-loc because you can change aperture. I don't do that so the feature has no value for me.

It's apples or pears situation, I prefer Shibuya, also I think their customer service these days is superior.


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

Yup, I have both.

The carbon rod, with the whole weight of my kits, makes no difference to me. I have so much weight that I can't tell the difference at all.

I like the shibuya windage block better in terms of how you click and adjust the pin, but I find the sureloc easier and faster to put on/take off.

That said, the shibuya looks nicer (I have a blue one) because the sureloc is a much chunky looking sight than the style of the shibuya.

My only negative for me on the shibuya though is the block that the windage unit has which sits against the vertical track screw doesn't sit on it flush all the time when you release the push-lever. You have to turn the dial a little to make sure it jumps into the proper track position, otherwise you could be not directly on the thread leading to wrong settings or it moving after a shot. I have also noticed a bit of wear on the block too from this, where as on the sureloc, it tends to click in straight away, even if you have the block not on track, releasing the push-button it'll click into the tread itself.


----------



## Dan McLaughlin (Apr 28, 2009)

The axcel ax4500 is another option to consider as well. It is a very well made piece of equipment


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I have owned both and would happily do so again. I currently use Shibuya but if you need to dismount the sight mounting block regularly the Sure-Loc is quicker and easier.

Flehrad, the Shibuya quick-adjust works fine if you 'feel' the lever down into position - it's just a factor in the materials used in the mechanism. ensuring the threads are correctly engaged and not just dropping the lever will cut any wear to effectively zero.

buy either, both are quality pieces of equipment.


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, its not a huge issue, but its something that I'd just rather not have to think about  I shot with my sureloc for like 5 years, only 1 year with the shibuya, so was just accustomed to how the sureloc mechanism took care of things for me.


----------

